# Found some chili rasboras...I was bad...;)



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

soooo...I was at my lfs just looking around...not planning on buying any fish(yeah right), when I looked into a little tank and- lo and behold- a bunch of itty bitty chili rasboras! They are the most beautiful little tiny fish ever, and I have been looking for them for months! I'd given up, but now here they were! they're so tiny that the bioload won't even make a dent in my system. So I got some...all of them.  
sadly, they only had 5 so my school is very small. Also good though because at 4 dollars apiece I probably would have dished out a good 80 dollars on the spot for these tiny guys if they had too many more in stock! Schooling fish should be cheaper- I mean they come as a package. 
Anyway, so now I have my little cuties. They are unbelievably tiny. I'm guessing some of them are still juveniles. I'll probably have to order some more. I wish I could take pictures to show you all! they seem to be doing quite well so far and eating well. 
There are only two problems though. The flow from my filter and bubbler make a bit too much for the delicate little fish. the other fish act like there's no current at all but these guys look like they're fighting against a huricane! I'm not sure what to do about this... I've been turning on the filter during the day and the bubbler at night. Is there a better solution? will they just get used to the current in a while? 
The other problem is my baloon molly. They are smaller and slower than other mollies, but my rasboras seem intimidated by her. She doesn't show any interest in them but if she wanders past they all run away. Will they stop being oh so timid once they are settled? Also, if I didn't have her in the tank I could easily fit a large school of rasboras, but with her it is allready quite heavily stocked. I want them to have plenty of space and feel safe. Honestly I'd rather have 20 mosquito ras than the one molly. But she was a gift. Any ideas here?
I'd really appreciate any commnts, input on myrasboras!thanks!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Can you set up another tank? What size is the tank? And what other fish do you have beside the molly and rasboras? Can you adjust your flow down just a little? The aquaclear filters are nice as they are adjustable. You can get a crimp for the tubing, or run the air pump through a gang valve to slow down the bubbles . I would not recommend turning off your filter at night. Another option is to build a deflector, like people do for bettas. Congrats on finding these little gems. I love tiny fish.


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

The tank is just 10 gallons, well planted.

I have 2 sparkling gouramis who swim around the mid water area and 6 dwarf cories on the bottom plus three otos and three kuhlis. All have very small bioloads. I know he kuhlis probably need more space by the way, I'll upgrade for them eventually because I have a big tank I can use but I can't put it in the apartment where I live. My filter is a tetra whisper 15(medium) and no, I can't upgrade because I already have three small tanks, so adding another is not really an option where I am living right now


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

So yes, the molly I guess is pushing the stocking level way over:/


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I suggest you sell what you can , save some cash, or wait for petco's $1.00 a gallon sale and at least swap to a 20 long or a 29 gallon. I know it is easy to get sucked into "but I love this fish, and that fish,and that fish...." but you are asking for serious problems and a shortened life for all of your fish with 20 fish in a ten gallon tank.


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

I know that's a good idea to try to sell her or something... What time of year do they do the $/g sale?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

its on now!


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh, it is? Cool maybe I'll get a chance to go up there. I'm not sure my stand can fit a 20g on it though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't want to push it, but would a 15g work? It has the same footprint as a 20g. Just wondering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

My stand is 24x13 inches on the top and it's actually slightly narrower at the bottom. It's made of metal but seems a little bit flimsy so I worry about if it could hold the weight of a 20g. There has been no bowing or anything with the 10g, but that's 100lbs less so. On the other hand, a larger tank will be resting on the supports and not the centre of the platform so it might be more stable, but it's a risk I'm afraid to take. The height is not of too much value and a 20 long won't fit which is why I ask.
Here is a pic of the current setup and stand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

Ignore the mess haha


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Maybe you could find another table or dresser or something for a bigger tank. Check craigs list, yard sales, etc.. You might even find a complete set up, tank and stand and save lots of $$.


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

Do you think my stand looks strong enough for the 20?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

You never want to have an aquarium that does not fit the stand. In other words hanging off the edges. You should have it fit, or larger. And you always want to make sure it is level, especially with larger tanks.


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

No, the base will fit the stand perfectly on the 20 high. I'm just not sure if the stand will support the weight and I don't know how to tell. Although, looking at some of the metal stands online, perhaps it is stronger than I think haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Well figure a 20 gallon tank is approximately 170 lbs.


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah that's about what I figured...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

Is it bad to have a towel under the tank? I keep one under it to catch water drips, but would the slight unevenness from the soft towel be a problem at all? Just wondering, thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I wouldn't..


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok,,thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

